
Android app with a Ruby on Rails backend: a three parts complete tutorial - lucatironi
Hi HN,
in the last months I wrote a complete tutorial that will guide through the coding of a Ruby on Rails backend with a Json API that can be consumed by an Android app.<p>It's divided in three parts:<p>Part one: the Ruby on Rails backend and the API -http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/10/15/ruby_rails_android_app_authentication_devise_tutorial_part_one<p>Part two: register and login with the Android app - http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/10/16/ruby_rails_android_app_authentication_devise_tutorial_part_two<p>Part three: task creation and update - http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/12/07/ruby_rails_android_app_authentication_devise_tutorial_part_three<p>I covered topics such as the registration of a new user, his login and following authentication via a token, the retrieval of objects from the backend to the Android app through the Json API and many more.<p>I hope you can find it useful, let me know if I can improve it.
======
lucatironi
I put the links here to be clickable:

Part one: the Ruby on Rails backend and the API -
[http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/10/15/ruby_rails_...](http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/10/15/ruby_rails_android_app_authentication_devise_tutorial_part_one)

Part two: register and login with the Android app -
[http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/10/16/ruby_rails_...](http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/10/16/ruby_rails_android_app_authentication_devise_tutorial_part_two)

Part three: task creation and update -
[http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/12/07/ruby_rails_...](http://lucatironi.github.com/tutorial/2012/12/07/ruby_rails_android_app_authentication_devise_tutorial_part_three)

